# TNT riceless maki sushi



## grumblebee (May 17, 2006)

Hey guys! I just wanted to share a few recipes I came up with. I thought them up because I was having a friend over for lunch and she is into the whole "low carb" thing. Anyway, I came up with maki sushi that doesn't use rice. 

I served it with miso soup. It was a nice meal.  

*Ingredients:* 
Nori seaweed wrappers
Carrots
Zuchinni
Daikon (lo bak) 
Cauliflower
Sesame Oil 
Mirin
Toasted sesame seeds
Fillings of your choice (smoked salmon, tuna, shrimp, crab, avocado, sliced marinated shiitaki mushrooms, etc.) 

*Method:*
Grate the carrots, zuchinni, and daikon but keep them seperated. Sprinkle a bit of sesame oil, mirin and sesame seeds into each dish and toss until the veggies are coated. Set aside.

Boil the cauliflower until very, very tender. Drain. Puree. Set aside.

Prepare the fillings of your choice. I used avocados, shiitaki mushrooms (which I marinated in a bit of teriyaki sauce) shrimps, crab and salmon for the sushi I made. 

*Now for the fun bit!*
Place a sheet of nori on bamboo sushi roller mat or piece of plastic wrap. Place either the grated carrot, zuchinni, daikon, OR pureed cauliflower on about 1/2 of the nori. Then put in filling of choice. Once filled, roll into a tube, seal edges with a bit of water and then slice into 6 slices. 

*These are the combos I used: *
Grated carrot w/ marinated shiitaki mushrooms
Grated zuchinni and carrot w/ crab and avocado
Pureed cauliflower w/ salmon (I mixed wasabi in with the cauliflower puree for extra flavour)
Daikon and carrot w/ shrimps 
Zuchinni, avocado and crab 
Cauliflower puree w/ shiitaki mushroom and grated carrot

If you need help with how to roll the maki, try this website. 

Let me know if anyone tries this recipe. My friend and I both really enjoyed the maki.


----------



## ironchef (May 17, 2006)

This is one of the most creative ideas I've ever seen on this site by anyone. I'm impressed.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2006)

What a great idea!


----------



## grumblebee (May 17, 2006)

Thank you.  

I'm going to make it for my parents this weekend, I think. My step-Dad is so traditional when it comes to food and I think this could be a way to introduce him to sushi because it uses a lot of familiar ingredients/tastes.


----------



## Chopstix (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the great idea Grumblebee!  I haven't made sushi in over a year now because of the high-carb thing.  Because of your post, I made it again for the first time last night by substituting the rice with pureed cauliflower.  I just mixed it with rice vinegar, sugar and salt to imitate vinegared rice.  The resulting texture was like couscous albeit a little stickier.  I made cone (temaki) sushis so that I didn't have to worry about the 'rice' falling out, besides, it's easier than making norimaki sushi logs with the bamboo mat.  It was a hit. I'll be making sushi more often from now on. Thanks again!


----------



## grumblebee (May 25, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great idea Grumblebee! I haven't made sushi in over a year now because of the high-carb thing. Because of your post, I made it again for the first time last night by substituting the rice with pureed cauliflower. I just mixed it with rice vinegar, sugar and salt to imitate vinegared rice. The resulting texture was like couscous albeit a little stickier. I made cone (temaki) sushis so that I didn't have to worry about the 'rice' falling out, besides, it's easier than making norimaki sushi logs with the bamboo mat. It was a hit. I'll be making sushi more often from now on. Thanks again!


 
Yay! I'm so glad you tried it and liked it...   Out of curiosity, what fillings did you use for your cones? (aside from the cauliflower puree)


----------



## Chopstix (May 25, 2006)

Grumblebee, I used kani crab sticks, ebiko shrimp roe, julienned cucumber, sliced ripe mango, horseradish sprouts, blanched asparagus spears, and Japanese mayo. It's my version of California temaki.


----------

